# Toggle Switch Or S/s Switch For 220v Motor



## Kroll (Sep 12, 2015)

Guys on the mill it has a 1hp 220v motor that had a drum switch.I am doing away with the drum switch and want to install just a regular toggle switch or a push button switch.I have a push button switch but its only for 110/220volt rated @1hp but there is only one set of contacts.What kind of switch do I need to look for on the auction site that will do 220volt?Thanks---kroll


----------



## gr8legs (Sep 12, 2015)

You said in another post that you don't need to run it in reverse so any single- or double- pole switch will work as long as it will maintain connection. The push-button will only supply power when pushed so that might be a bad idea. (Push button switches need a relay with a holding circuit to maintain the connection and keep the motor running). You can probably get a regular house-wiring double pole switch at your local hardware store that will work fine. 220 volts is not magic, a regular 2-pole 115 volt rated switch is actually good for 220 (115 volts each pole = 220 volts)

Good luck!

Stu


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 12, 2015)

I think what you want is a Motor Starter Toggle Switch, rated for your motor HP or a bit larger.


----------



## Eddyde (Sep 12, 2015)

Caution: do not use a single pole switch for 220v as it will only disconnect one of the hot lines. You should always use a double pole switch for any 220v application.


----------



## Kroll (Sep 12, 2015)

Thanks for all the replys,I agree on the single pole.I did do a search on ebay found several options in price that is,so what I look at is double pole 110/230v 1-1.5hp rated switch that did not include the heater.I read each post several times making sure that I kinda understand then did a search.


----------



## rdhem2 (Sep 13, 2015)

*You don't need  reverse anymore?*
What about left hand cutting tools?  
What about fly cutters?
What about changing to low range in the transmission?

Just a thought before you eliminate that drum switch


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Sep 13, 2015)

Kroll,
Why do you want to eliminate the drum switch, unless it's broken?


----------



## Kroll (Sep 13, 2015)

Well the drum switch does work(I think)but going by the way it was wired the previous owner did not run it in reverse cause there was only 220v going to the motor.Just a pair of #12 wires with a ground.And the drum switch had a two sets of romex going to it,guessing 220v in then 220v out.Me being a beginner and not knowing what I need,I thought I could get by without it.Is there a wiring diagram someplace that shows how to wire in a 220v motor and a Furnas drum switch?I'm still on the fence about how to wire it.Guys thanks for taking the time responding and asking why,this is a big help---kroll


----------



## Mark in Indiana (Sep 13, 2015)

Kroll,
If you go to the Electrical Tips & Tricks thread, Post# 38, I have a diagram on how to wire a 4-way switch to a reversible motor. It may help you.
I assume that to reverse your 220 volt motor, it's a matter of reversing a couple of sets of wires in the terminal cover (see your motor name plate of terminal cover). 
In my motor:  Fwd = blue to blue & yellow to yellow. Rev = blue to yellow & yellow to blue.  With the help of an ohmmeter, you should be able to figure out how to reverse the circuit in your drum switch.

IMO: You will find that reversing your mill is a necessity rather than a luxury. Along with the above statements, if you're drilling and your drill bit gets jammed, a quick bump in reverse will get you out of the jam. I just experienced that inconvenience a couple of weeks ago. I'm planning to wire in a reverse drum switch in my 1948 Atlas drill press when I restore it.

If you can post a picture of your motor nameplate and the drum switch information, someone can probably help you along also.


Good luck.


----------

